# DocRock & His Restless Hearts + Graveyard Rats



## XLarge TeaM (12. Januar 2011)

So ... nun isses also vorbei ... und das erste Team Madison Livekonzert ist Geschichte. Zeit also sich an den Konzertbericht zu setzen und die Geschehnisse Revue passieren zu lassen. Diesmal allerdings nicht aus Sicht eines Konzertbesuchers sondern aus der eines Veranstalters ...

Ich weiß heute gar nicht mehr so genau, wie wir auf die Idee eines Konzertes gekommen sind. Ausgangspunkt, bzw. Beginn war unser damaliger MySpace Aufruf, uns radiotaugliche Musik für eine Sondersendung auf Radio Ostfriesland zuzusenden. Bands und Künstler ohne Major-Deal in der Tasche sollten so die Möglichkeit bekommen sich und ihre Musik einmal einem größeren (Radio)Publikum vorzustellen. Einer dieser Künstler war dann schließlich der Doc, seines Zeichens u.a. Sänger bei DocRock & His Restless Hearts, der unseren Aufruf auf der MySpace Page von Radio Psycho las und uns sofort zwei sehr coole Songs & sich selbst für ein Interview für unsere Sendung zur Verfügung stellte. Teil des Interviews war dann halt auch die Frage ob und wo man die Band denn mal im Norden, bzw. in Ostfriesland live sehen könne. Nun, die Antwort habe ich heute nicht mehr wortgenau im Kopf, aber das Ergebnis war, dass wir schließlich den Doc samt Band zu einem Gig ins heimische Ostfriesland einluden.

 Als Vorband konnte Diana die Graveyard Rats gewinnen. Wie sie auf die Jungs aus dem Raum Cloppenburg gekommen ist, wird sie Euch selber schildern:

_"Das erste und bis zum Konzert im Jugendhaus Norden auch einzigste Mal, dass ich die Ratten vorher gesehen hatte, war bei einem Konzert in Cloppenburg, bei dem sie zusammen mit den Wreck Kings auf der Bühne standen. Da haben mir die Jungs ganz gut gefallen. Leider hatten sie zwar nur Covers am Start, diese sind aber durchweg hörbar und so kam ich drauf, sie als Vorband für unser Konzert zu engagieren. Sind halt das "lokalste", was wir hier in der Gegend haben ..."_

Damit standen die Bands also fest. Der Austragungsort sollte zunächst eigentlich das Zollhaus in Leer sein - auf den Mietvertrag bzw. die schriftliche Vereinbarung warten wir allerdings noch heute. Da also das Zollhaus aufgrund seiner diversen internen Probleme wegfiel, begann das große Suchen nach einem Ersatzort. Nur gut, daß wir uns eine lange Vorlaufzeit gegönnt hatten, denn das Finden eines geeigneten Konzertortes erwies sich als durchaus schwierig. Mal waren die Örtlichkeiten zu klein, mal zu groß, mal gab es Absagen weil alles ausgebucht war oder die Betreiber schlichtweg noch im Winterurlaub waren. XMad hatte dann letztendlich die richtige Idee: eine Anfrage im Jugendhaus Norden, in dessen Trägerverein der alte Herr seit Jahrzehnten Mitglied ist.

Das Jugendhaus in Deutschlands nordwestlichster Stadt liegt verkehrstechnisch gesehen zwar alles andere als günstig, doch der Saal war passend, die Mitarbeiter sehr nett und die Formalitäten konnten äußerst unbürokratisch geregelt werden. Witzige Anekdote am Rande: Sigi, unser Gastgeber im Jugendhaus, war anfangs etwas skeptisch über die zu erwartende Besucherzahl und so hatten wir beim Gehen nicht nur eine Zusage in der Tasche - sondern auch noch eine Wette darüber, ob denn nun weniger oder mehr als 50 Leute am 08.01.2011 den Weg ins Jugendhaus finden würden ...

Nun ist Ostfriesland ja bekanntlich weder die Wiege des Rock´n´Roll noch bekannt für eine große CountryRock- oder Psychobilly Szene, doch das war letztendlich auch völlig egal - bringen wir halt die Botschaft des Rock´n´Roll nach Ostfriesland. Etliche Flyer-, Poster-, Rundfunk- und Onlinewerbung und eine nahezu schlaflose Nacht später war es am 08.01. gegen 16.00 Uhr dann endlich soweit: Ankunft am Jugendhaus und Erledigen allerletzter Vorkehrungen. Als erster Musiker traf um kurz nach 16.00 Uhr Sergio Stilleto von DR&HRH ein, der seine Anreise in Gütersloh antrat und erfreulicherweise ohne Schnee-, Eis- oder Staukatastrophen bis nach Norden durch kam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Löblicherweise traf auch der Rest der Musiker absolut pünktlich am Ort des Geschehens ein. Zum allgemeinen Aufwärmen wurden dann erst einmal die vorhandenen Kicker- & Dartautomaten in Beschlag genommen und der Aufbau der Instrumente vorgenommen. Der anschließende Soundcheck von DR&HRH zog sich dann etwas länger als geplant hin, so daß den Graveyard Rats relativ wenig Zeit zum Einspielen blieb - was man später aber wirklich nicht merken sollte.

Pünktlich ab 19.00 Uhr war dann offizieller Einlaß und die ersten zwei Gäste betraten das Jugendhaus und dann geschah: ... eine quälend lange Zeit gar nichts. Erst unmittelbar vor Konzertbeginn rückten dann nach und nach die weiteren Gäste ein. Punkt 20.00 Uhr begannen dann die Graveyard Rats ihre Setlist zu eröffnen. Bedauerlicherweise starteten sie vor nur einer Handvoll Leuten, da sich zu Beginn ihres Auftritts etliche Leute noch immer vor dem Jugendhaus befanden, bzw. sich das Publikum noch eintrudelte. Gesehen habe ich von den Jungs bedauerlicherweise nicht allzuviel - was zu hören war ging allerdings gut in die Beine. Das rund einstündige Set der Band sah dann wie folgt aus: 


Country Women (Demented Are Go)
Don´t Hang Around (Rumble On The Beach)
Cold Sweat (Batmobile)
Killers Crew (Batmobile)
Transsylvanian Express (Batmobile)
Cocaine Blues (Johnny Cash)
Nighttime Syndicate (P.O.X.)
Psyclops Carnival (Torment)
Adventure (The Long Tall Texans)
Rockabilly Road Kill (Graveyard Rats)
Psychobilly Jekyll & Mr. Hyde (The Quakes)
Wobei die Reihenfolge der Songs nicht unbedingt stimmen muß, vollständig ist die Liste aber. Die anschließende Umbaupause wurde von Radio Psycho Diana überbrückt, die in Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ganzen Körpereinsatz bot.

Dann starteten DocRock & His Restless Hearts ihren KickAss CountryRock dem ostfriesischen Publikum vorzustellen, welches aus Rockern, Skins, Psycho- & Rockabillys und Normalos bestand. Selbst die Vorstandsmitglieder des Jugendhauses und einige Anwohner mischten sich unter das bunte Völkchen das alle Mann/Frau zusammengerechnet aus rund 100 Leuten bestand. Jürgen und seine Mannen spielten einen guten Mix aus eigenen und Coverstücken und meiner Meinung kam ihre szeneübergreifende Musik gut bei den Leuten an. Ebenfalls mit vollem Körpereinsatz und mit Einbeziehen des Publikums bewegten die Jung ihre Zuschauer nach und nach zum Tanzen. Ihre Set-List setzte sich dann wie folgt zusammen:

Don't Look Now
Wide Open Land
I'm On Fire
Devils Daughter
Summertime
Story Of My Life
If There's A Heaven
Maybelline
Folsom Prison Blues
One More Time
Half Your Age
I Am So Lonesome I Could Cry
Coming Home
Don't Think Twice
From LA Down To Georgia
All I Can Do Is Cry
Under Vultures
I'll Be Missing You
Trail To Hell
Breakaway (Zugabe)
51 Merc (Zugabe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Auftritt von DR&HRH leerte sich der Saal dann relativ zügig. Die noch vorhandene Bandversorgung in Form von Bier wurde als Freibier an noch anwesende Besucher verteilt und das große Abbauen und Verladen begann.

*Was bleibt abschließend als Fazit übrig?* Auf jeden Fall die Erkenntnis das nächste Konzert später am Abend zu beginnen, der Konzertbeginn um 20.00 Uhr war schlichtweg zu früh. Beide Bands waren absolut unkompliziert, nett und gaben auf der Bühne alles. Kann man Konzertveranstaltern und Besuchern also jederzeit mit gutem Gewissen ans Rock´n´Roll Herz legen! Erfreulich war auch der Umstand, dass einige der Zuschauer ihren Eintritt sehr gerne und bereitwillig zahlten, um damit eine gute Idee zu unterstützen: nämlich Bands und Musik nach Ostfriesland zu holen die heute noch absolut unterrepräsentiert ist. 

*Dank & Gruß für einen tollen Abend gehen an:*

Jürgen aka DocRock, Alek Skull, Sergio Stiletto, Chris P. von DocRock & His Restless Hearts, Suppe, Carlo, Sasch, Grön (Graveyard Rats), Chris & Kathy (Technik), Sigi & Marina (Jugendhaus Norden), das böse Babsilein (Verpflegung), Diana (Radio Psycho), XMad und Paris J. (Team Madison), "Miezekotze" (Danke fürs Schlagen der Werbetrommel), an alle Partner und Kollegen die uns durch ihre jeweiligen Möglichkeiten in der Promo unterstützt haben und zu guter letzt an Tobis Irish Pub, welcher sein eigenes Konzert an diesem Abend freundlicherweise für uns verschoben hat. Außerdem ein "Danke!" an jeden einzelnen Gast der vor Ort! Hoffentlich sehen wir uns zu Halloween 2011 wieder.

*Bildergalerie zum Konzert auf Flickr *


----------

